# My DIY monitor stands



## Studio E (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi Guys and Gals,

I've got a big cheesy smile on my face right now as my Focal Twins arrived yesterday and I am burning them in as I type this. I knew it would be a bit of a challenge to position then in my studio with my video monitor setup but I devised a solution and I'm kind of proud. I bought, along with the Twins, the Isoacoustic isolation stands with are tilt-able but not height adjustable. Once they arrived, I did some measurements and set off to the local home improvement big box store. I think the pictures will show the rest of the story.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/yryh7enz2h83hbn/-1J3KonyB-


----------



## Mahlon (Mar 2, 2014)

Gotta say, that is awesome! You don't get any weirdness from the hollow part of the pipes?

Mahlon


----------



## TGV (Mar 2, 2014)

So you fit plastic tubes onto an existing speaker platform? Neat.


----------



## Studio E (Mar 2, 2014)

Mahlon @ Sun Mar 02 said:


> Gotta say, that is awesome! You don't get any weirdness from the hollow part of the pipes?
> 
> Mahlon



Thanks. Not that I can tell. It is plastic but it is Schedule 40 and mostly fittings, not just the pipe, which makes it way heavier and sturdy. I didn't glue the caps on the top, so if I wanted to, I could fill them with sand or water to make them more dense, but with the Isoacoustics already taking the brunt of the vibration, I don't think that will be necessary. This is the most de-coupled I have EVER heard my studio. It is an amazing difference between the speakers themselves, the isolation, and I'm using an outboard DAC instead of the MOTU-2408.


----------



## Studio E (Mar 2, 2014)

TGV @ Sun Mar 02 said:


> So you fit plastic tubes onto an existing speaker platform? Neat.



Yes, basically. I just lined them up as perfect as possible. I think I'm off by a 1/16 of an inch on one or two verticals. I tested them out without attaching them, just sitting on them. The have very soft, sticky feet on the Isoacoustics stand that are concave. They gripped the bare PVC really well, but it seemed a bit scary to leave them that way. So after they were painted, I put a dollop of silicone caulk on the top of each PVC cap, set the stand on top, let it set-up for just like ten minutes for a little tackiness, and then set them with the speakers on the squish it down and let it set up under the natural conditions of the weight. It seems plenty sturdy. That said, I won't be letting my cat into the studio anymore.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 2, 2014)

What a cool idea, Eric!

I for myself like it when the room and the speakers are coupled. I like it when I listen loud and the floor is vibrating e.t.c. . I use 2 Broadband absorbers, working as my monitor stands, and it sounds so very good.


----------



## jleckie (Mar 2, 2014)

you should sell some to the Blueman group.


----------

